

Inquiry: Whats the most money you've won in a single grant? - si2

Just curious to know. Whats the most money, whats the least? What type of grant was it?
======
trapper
We've had lots ranging from small 5g to larger ~100g. Larger was R&D, smaller
was marketing/design work.

------
si2
20g's

